# homemade big scream tv vids?



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

did a search,couldn't find anything.has anyone made/used homemade video in a big scream tv floating head set up?any tips?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

leave the head you are filming attached to the body in real life.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

bb88, I made my own video using my wife. The ones on BigScream TV didn't quite fit my theme, that's why I made my own. Here is a link to some photos and video of my illusion plus the main video that I used.

Wifey Crystal Ball pictures by frstvamp1r - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/frstvamp1r/Wifey%20Crystal%20Ball/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o75/frstvamp1r/Wifey%20Crystal%20Ball/cemetery_and_madame_leota


----------



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the replys.I'm gonna try it. frstvamp1r I like the fortune teller scene!! looks good!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Without knowing how computer savvy a person may be - I can't imagine it being too hard. I'm sure there are all sorts of basic video editing programs out there. It you have an Apple - it's all built in. Same with some PC's.

Let us know how you do.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey first... very cool - great job...


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

EdWood, thanks


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, this is a really old thread. To answer your question, Yes ... it's easy. If your digital camera can take videos or if you've got a camcorder, you can do this no problem. A high-end webcam might also work.

Just video your actor wearing a black shirt in front of a black wall (I simply taped up a cheap black plastic tablecloth). I didn't capture sound when I did this, but you probably could without much extra effort. 

When you've got a video you're happy with, simply do a setup just like BigScream shows you ... with a monitor aimed at the ceiling and an acrylic sheet at a 45 degree angle, leaned up against a window.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

frstvamp1r said:


> bb88, I made my own video using my wife. The ones on BigScream TV didn't quite fit my theme, that's why I made my own. Here is a link to some photos and video of my illusion plus the main video that I used.
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/frstvamp1r/Wifey Crystal Ball/


That's an interesting set. One comment about turning TVs and monitors on their side....most tvs and monitors are meant to be upright to dissapate heat.

Back when I was a pilgram I remember someone crapping out an original mac because they tried to lay it down to project the image.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! frstvamp that looks great. You did a very good job on that, makes me want to try it out now.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

kprimm, thank you. I am actually expanding that illusion more to fit my new theme this year. It's gonna be more illusion based than scare this year.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> That's an interesting set. One comment about turning TVs and monitors on their side....most tvs and monitors are meant to be upright to dissapate heat.
> 
> Back when I was a pilgram I remember someone crapping out an original mac because they tried to lay it down to project the image.


True they are meant to be upright, but I used a computer monitor and a fan near it to keep it cool.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a softwear called CRAZY TALK you can take any picture or drawing ETC, and animate it to talk. I have done a net search for artificial voice softwear (and down loaded the demo) to run with the MAGIC MIRROR Elctronic Puttet and use these together as my yard haunt greeter to remind adults to think of the very young ones before coming to close and setting off props I,ll will meet them at the street if they "ring the bell".


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

There is also two sofewears that go/work together called POSER and MIMIC, if your into CGI effects, like me LOL


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I remember hearing that part of the key to successfully creating your own Big-Scream style images is to crank the blacks down to make them as black as possible (or at least adjusting the black levels on your monitor). And increasing the contrast a bit helps as well. Does that sound correct?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Bone, 
yeap, brightness and contrast need to be adjusted to get the blacks as black as you can get it, and your colors pretty bright and saturated.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I used a video camera and a live actor(my sister) to create a real time fortune teller. The video doesn't do this justice. In person this is much better. It is one of my biggest draws.


----------

